# obserview control box fault



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

I am looking for a control box but have been told that I need to replace the screen as well as the control box is no longer avaliable  at £350 I feel that its too much, can anyone offer help and advice please :?


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

In theory it would be possible to re-wire the system and insert some manual or even automatic switching.
However not for the faint hearted and time consuming, also you would need the pin out configuration of the control box as they use 6 pin din plugs. 

Have you tried Sargent ?? They did supply some kits to Autotrail (I think) and had some info on their website.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Is it the box of tricks above the door??

If so Sargent do a fixed price repair for £38  Check out their website (or give them a ring)


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Sargent do not do or repair this control box 8O just called them, will have to keep looking :twisted:


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

tattytony said:


> Sargent do not do or repair this control box 8O just called them, will have to keep looking :twisted:


I wonder if anyone would know where I might get a spare box from :?:


----------

